# Young Neutered Guinea Pig Boar



## Honeybunny (Sep 12, 2009)

Meet the lovely Quaver










He is neutered and looking for a home with a sow or sows.
He was reserved but has been let down
He is quite a friendly lad but will need time to settle
We ask a minimum donation of £25 for a neutered piggie and a 4 x 2 foot hutch as a minimum housing requirement.
We are based in Leicester but rehome nationally
0116 2869887 or e mail [email protected]


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww he is absolutely gorgeous but too far away from me.
Hope he gets a lovely new home soon.


----------



## Honeybunny (Sep 12, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Awww he is absolutely gorgeous but too far away from me.
> Hope he gets a lovely new home soon.


nowhere is too far


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awwwwww loooook at those little ears!!!!!!


----------

